# wanted to introduce myself



## katheria (Nov 30, 2005)

HI, ive been reading this forum for quite a bit and finally have the time and money to do a complete setup  co2 everything
ive been keeping fish for several yrs now
and im soo glad there is a local plant club here!
I live in garland and i am going to try to attend the meeting this month 

i am thinking of useing the eco complete plant substrate for the tank

and will be doing a pressurized co2 setup on the tank 



amy


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Amy,

You are most welcome to come to the meeting!

If you haven't bought the EcoComplete yet maybe you can hold on and see what everyone says about substrtes at the meeting.

Setting up the CO2 is something you need to know a few things about. If you have the setup already bring it to the meeting and we'll show you how to use it.

See you there!
--Nikolay


----------

